# I Dare You to Grapple with this Guy!



## Lynne (Sep 13, 2007)

Since I'm on a stinky dobok roll, I thought I'd post the following video for your horror:





 
The moral of the video could be, "Don't eat at Taco Bell before a competition."


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 13, 2007)

Ewwwwww. :barf:


----------



## Lynne (Sep 13, 2007)

Gee, I hope it's not someone from here.  :mst:


----------



## bydand (Sep 13, 2007)

Aww, that's just nasty.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 13, 2007)

LMAO off Lynne ... how do you people find this stuff?!?


----------



## Lynne (Sep 13, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> LMAO off Lynne ... how do you people find this stuff?!?


I was actually researching care of doboks *rolls eyes* when I found this.  On some other MA forum they were talking about how to get the smell out of a dobok...and stains.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 13, 2007)

Man that is just nasty!!!!!!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like he was trying to pass more than the guys guard.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 13, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I was actually researching care of doboks *rolls eyes* when I found this. On some other MA forum they were talking about how to get the smell out of a dobok...and stains.


 
Now that's even funnier ... LOL ... what a find!


----------



## BrandiJo (Sep 13, 2007)

holy crap thats nasty ...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 13, 2007)

For those of you that are old enough and use to listen to The Dr. Demento Show, do you remember The Crepedation Contest, featuring Paul Boomer and Lord Windeshmere?

Here's a partial of that routine ... Click Here

The guy highlighted in this thread definately plotched ... LMAO!!


----------



## bydand (Sep 13, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> For those of you that are old enough and use to listen to The Dr. Demento Show, do you remember The Crepedation Contest, featuring Paul Boomer and Lord Windeshmere?
> 
> Here's a partial of that routine ... Click Here
> 
> The guy highlighted in this thread definately plotched ... LMAO!!



:lfao:  I forgot all about this routine.  Plotched, now there is a word we need to revive into usage.


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess there is something to be said for black gis.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 14, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> For those of you that are old enough and use to listen to The Dr. Demento Show, do you remember The Crepedation Contest, featuring Paul Boomer and Lord Windeshmere?
> 
> Here's a partial of that routine ... Click Here
> 
> The guy highlighted in this thread definately plotched ... LMAO!!



OMG! I used to looove Dr. Demento!


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 14, 2007)

A little too much Olean I guess... fat-free-pringles FTW


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 14, 2007)

Ya know, the first thing that crossed my mind after reading this and an older thread about this video, is.... that guy might be a MT member.    Just food for thought.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 14, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Ya know, the first thing that crossed my mind after reading this and an older thread about this video, is.... that guy might be a MT member.  Just food for thought.


 
Sorry ... but still funny!

If it is so, then yes, it would be embarrassing, but you got to learn to laugh at yourself ... it is funny for those of us that it didn't happen too, or if it did, wasn't caught on tape and during an era where videos are posted for all to see.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 14, 2007)

Reminds me of the joke about why the French military wears brown pants...


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 14, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> Sorry ... but still funny!



Now, I didn't say it wasn't funny.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been checking to see if I've received anonymous bad rep points


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 14, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I've been checking to see if I've received anonymous bad rep points



HAHA  I sign mine, whether I give good or bad rep!   By gosh, if I am going to negative rep someone, I WANT them to know it was me!


----------



## thetruth (Sep 14, 2007)

I've farted many times when grappling with someone pushing on my gut while on top (so if poo boy was on the bottom I could understand) but this dude was on top so that is just plain shabby

DAMN!!!!


Cheers
Sam


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 15, 2007)

Dude, if you gotta pass someone's guard, **** your pants, and you are gonna pass that guard.


----------



## That One Guy (Oct 6, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> OMG! I used to looove Dr. Demento!




Hehe, remember "boot to the head!" ?


And the guy who sharted his gi is probably going to remember that match for the rest of his life.....even though it was a ****** performance


----------

